# I am getting my first cockatiel.



## poppeottomor

Hello.

I am getting a my first cockatiel in mach or april 
 Help...
I don't now alot of this spices 
I now wat to feed it and i have a good cage for it, I have had 2 lovebirds in it, I still have the lovebirds, but now they are in a livingroom avery. 
And i also have a indian ringneck, he is semi tame.
It will get a cage just for him/her don't now the sex, and it will get lots of toys and play time with me and my ringneck, my love birds are not tame, but they are VERY sweet 
Please tell me all you now of cockatiels :thumbu:
It will be this coular :tiel4:, says the breeder 
S Charlotte.


----------



## tielfan

Taking care of cockatiels isn't too different than your other birds. They usually have gentler temperaments than love birds, which can be VERY aggressive, so you'll need to supervise any time the tiel and the lovebirds are together. You might even need to keep them completely separated from each other depending on the temperament of the birds.


----------



## poppeottomor

tielfan said:


> Taking care of cockatiels isn't too different than your other birds. They usually have gentler temperaments than love birds, which can be VERY aggressive, so you'll need to supervise any time the tiel and the lovebirds are together. You might even need to keep them completely separated from each other depending on the temperament of the birds.


My lovebirds live in a levingroom avery, and won't come out, even if i let the door wide open, but if they did it won't be a problem.
My lovebirds, love my ringneck they sing for him 
But what about the cockatiel ???
Does they have a homon stade, like my ringneck ???
He is moddy at the time, he is in he's ( I wan't to controle you stade ), do the cockatiel get it too ???
I love my birds and won't, if i can help it, let them get in troppel 
They won't be out wen im not aroundt.
S. Charlotte.


----------



## roxy culver

Boys do...around the age of about 8-12 months they get very moody and hormonal but longer nights (12-14 hours) will help to lower their levels.


----------



## tielmom

Good luck with your new cockatiel...It looks like you are getting a Lutino tiel from the pic you put on here. There are great tiels...I have one, his name is Lenny and he is very entertaining and vocal...Out of all of my tiels, he is the loudest one, ALWAYS wanting attention.


----------



## poppeottomor

I don't now if it will be a male or a female, but yes it is a lutino cockatiel I am getting, in 3-4 month, he or she will be handreard, so it will take some time before I get my youngster 
Thanks for telling me of the mood svings of the male, I just have to carefuly, as I said, I don't now if it's a male or female, how can I see the drifent genter of a lutino ???
I now how to see the genter on a grey cockatile 
Sorry, I now I ask alot, and I will properly ask more, when I get the bird 
S. Charlotte.


----------



## MeanneyFids

lutinos are hard. u wont be able to tell until he or she is around 6 months old. if it sings a lot then chances are its male, quiet and sweet, most likely a female. u need a really good light for lutinos. after the bird molts, check the wing and tail feathers after it molts new ones in. take a good light to the new feathers, if there are stripes or mottling on the tail and spots on the wings, the bird is female. if not, then male.


----------



## roxy culver

i heard a black light will bring out the stripes on the tail better for sexing a lutino...?


----------



## poppeottomor

*Thanks for all youre hlep...*

I will get a big cage for it, so now i come to toys  
My bird is not even in it's eg jet, but I am allredy thinking of getting cage and toys for it :blink:
Anyway I have been thinking of getting a bird kabob, it is wood of some sort from a bird store in usa, I think.. 
It is some wood they love to chew on, and a rope toy, a swing and what else ???
A cuttelbone, a bird baht, and so on...
Hope to hear wat you all, have put in youres pet cockatils cages, I have found a name for it Pelle 
I think I am going crasi :wacko:
S. Charlotte.


----------



## roxy culver

Another way to tell if the lutino is a boy or girl...what are the parents mutations? If the dad is lutino and the mom isn't then your baby will be a girl. If the mother is lutino and the dad isn't than your baby could be either sex. We have rope perches and different size wood perches in our cage along with some 50 cal bullet cases my hubby brought home from work, they're smaller but the birds love to sit on them. I'm looking at building them some play stands and putting swings on them as they like swings as well.


----------



## poppeottomor

*I am confused ????*

I have just read that a long cages is preferable to tall cages for a cockatiel.
I have been loking at a HQ cage with stand ( the type vi have in Denmark ) and I have seen at this forum, that many of you have the same cage. 

So is this cage good or bad ???
Shall i get a longer one or what ???
Please help, I now I ask a lot, but I have always said that only the best is good for my birds 
Hope you guys can help 
S. Charlotte.


----------



## tielfan

Can you show us a picture of the cage?


----------



## roxy culver

What's really preferable for the cage is that its roomy and it has horizontal bars so your bird can climb up and down the cage. They need room to stretch out their wings as well and if big enough do some flying or hopping around.


----------



## poppeottomor

tielfan said:


> Can you show us a picture of the cage?


I don't now how ???
But it is this one Havana flight cage.
It has a lot of room in it, and i think it is a good cage, but i dont now ???
S. Charlotte.


----------



## poppeottomor

*Hello.*



tielfan said:


> Can you show us a picture of the cage?


It's like this one in post photos of youre cage, the one in front, 18d x 30w x 33h.
The one I am looking at is bigger, 
S. Charlotte.


----------



## lperry82

Click on *Go Advanced* then click on attachments (paper clip) and then choose file


----------



## poppeottomor

*Thanks*

Just one problem, I am from Denmark, and have some other programs then you guys :wacko:
But I see what I can do


----------



## poppeottomor

I have found the dimensions an the cage, but i can' find a picture...
It haves to doors, and is 32 width x 21 depth x 35 height and the bar spacing is 1/2
Hopes this helps


----------



## Sar

It's lovely getting ready for a new cockatiel Charlotte 
I just searched for a 'Havana flight cage' and found this: http://www.birdcages.com/bird-cages/small-bird-cages/havanaflightcage.cfm

Is that the one you are gettting? If it is I think it will be great. The bars are vertical but plenty of toys and perches will give Pelle chances to climb. My Billy has vertical bars on the front of his cage and he slides down them like a litle fireman sliding down a pole!
Oh, and about your other birds... I have a friend with an IRN (Indian Ring neck) who gets on OK with her tiels but she never leaves them unattended as the IRN is so much bigger he could hurt them really easily. I have another friend who had to rehome her lovebirds because they were so aggressive to her other birds. If her tiel or budgie landed on the lovebird cage they would bite their toes badly. Just keep them apart all the time to be on the safe side.

Oh, and welcome :thumbu: Keep asking questions, we all try to help.


----------



## poppeottomor

*Hello Sar.*



Sar said:


> It's lovely getting ready for a new cockatiel Charlotte
> I just searched for a 'Havana flight cage' and found this: http://www.birdcages.com/bird-cages/small-bird-cages/havanaflightcage.cfm
> 
> Is that the one you are gettting? If it is I think it will be great. The bars are vertical but plenty of toys and perches will give Pelle chances to climb. My Billy has vertical bars on the front of his cage and he slides down them like a litle fireman sliding down a pole!
> Oh, and about your other birds... I have a friend with an IRN (Indian Ring neck) who gets on OK with her tiels but she never leaves them unattended as the IRN is so much bigger he could hurt them really easily. I have another friend who had to rehome her lovebirds because they were so aggressive to her other birds. If her tiel or budgie landed on the lovebird cage they would bite their toes badly. Just keep them apart all the time to be on the safe side.
> 
> Oh, and welcome :thumbu: Keep asking questions, we all try to help.


1. It is exsakly that cage, I think Pelle kan have a happy life in this cage and Pelle will come out and play.

2. My lovebirds don't come out of there avery, and they can't hurt mig indian ringneck Victor, they have triet but I was faster then them.
I got my ringneck away from the avery, and no the ringneck aint mutch bigger then a cockatiel, see under ringnecks and cockatiel in youtube 
There are a ringneck that wants kisses of the cockatlel :lol:

And 3. They won't be out when I am not around, but I think Victor will be glad to have a friend to play with, but I will be over them if they are out for trobble  
S. Charlotte.


----------



## roxy culver

My brother-in-law has a cage similar to that, its very nice and roomy!


----------



## Sar

poppeottomor said:


> I will be over them if they are out for trobble
> S. Charlotte.


Well my tiel and budgie are CONSTANTLY out for trouble  I have to tell them off frequently...

I thought IRNs were quite big! My friend's one looks much bigger than the tiels in her pictures. 
It sounds like you know what you are doing, especially preparing to keep the lovebirds away.

When you get Pelle we will want to see photos so be prepared


----------



## poppeottomor

Sar said:


> Well my tiel and budgie are CONSTANTLY out for trouble  I have to tell them off frequently...
> 
> I thought IRNs were quite big! My friend's one looks much bigger than the tiels in her pictures.
> It sounds like you know what you are doing, especially preparing to keep the lovebirds away.
> 
> When you get Pelle we will want to see photos so be prepared


Yes, I will take some good ones, but I don't now how to send the 
I am not a sicentist 
Anyway I can try, just don't kill me if I can't send them :lol:
S. Charlotte.


----------



## roxy culver

Its really easy...when you go to post them, click the go advanced button next to post quick reply. Then scroll down to manage attachments and it'll bring up an uploading screen. You can upload them from your computer that way! Easy as pie!


----------



## poppeottomor

Okay, I will try, but I don't have him yet


----------



## poppeottomor

*Hey...*

I have just found a aviary flight bird cage, the one I am getting in Denmark for my cockatiel Pelle.
It is 81 x 54 x 90 so it's good an spacy 
I can't wait to get it redy 
S. Charlotte.


----------



## poppeottomor

*Hey.*

I have possitivily found a good cage it's this one on www.Dyrevilla.com under the marcaw parrot.
It's name is Royal kingdom 81 x 54 x 154 with too doors  
It's is a grey one, but it looks very nice 
And i have buyet alot of things on trueloveavery, it is a birdstore wiht a nice woman Tamara, she is very helpful 
Now I only need the bird :clap::excited:
I want my birdy 
S. Charlotte.


----------



## roxy culver

When are you getting your baby?


----------



## poppeottomor

roxy culver said:


> When are you getting your baby?


In marts or april, but it will be handfed, so it takes time, but i can't wait 
S. Charlotte.


----------



## lperry82

Oh that long i hope the days go really quick for you


----------



## poppeottomor

I hope so too 
I forgot to right www.trueloveaviary.com, you guys soth look on this side, they have ALOT of good things for birds of any sice.
They breed lovebirds but have toys and stuf for other birds too 
Have anyone been on the side ???
Please let me now, what you think of it 
Now a am blabering :blink: 
Sorry :blush:
S. Charlotte.


----------



## poppeottomor

I have found a cockatiel diet page, it's name is 

www.cockatielcottage.net/tablefoods.html

Fresh penuts and tomatoes is a BIG no no, to give a cockatiel, but my ringneck get that and he loves it.
So why can't cockatiel have that ???
Maby I am just asking stupid :wacko:, but I just want to be safe.
What can i put in the bottom of the cage, that is safe ???
I have some thin cage linnet, can i use that ???
S. Charlotte.


----------



## roxy culver

Newspaper is usually what everyone uses as its pretty easy to come by. I'm not sure why peanuts and tomatoes are a no no but hopefully someone else does!


----------



## poppeottomor

roxy culver said:


> Newspaper is usually what everyone uses as its pretty easy to come by. I'm not sure why peanuts and tomatoes are a no no but hopefully someone else does!


Thanks for the help


----------



## poppeottomor

*I got a parcet jesterday.*

I got a shower perch.
A bag of bird kabob.
Vine balls.
Vine stiks.
Cotten rope.
Vine rings and a tooty fruity calcium perch.
In marts, I am getting a new cage for my ringneck and a new cage for my cockatiel.
Now I come to toys, I will make some on my own, but I will also buy some, what will be a good idea to buy ???:wacko:
Somthing that will give him something to think about, with callence and somting noisy, with bells on.
Am I missing someting ???:blink:
S. Charlotte.


----------



## poppeottomor

poppeottomor said:


> I got a shower perch.
> A bag of bird kabob.
> Vine balls.
> Vine stiks.
> Cotten rope.
> Vine rings and a tooty fruity calcium perch.
> In marts, I am getting a new cage for my ringneck and a new cage for my cockatiel.
> Now I come to toys, I will make some on my own, but I will also buy some, what will be a good idea to buy ???:wacko:
> Somthing that will give him something to think about, with callence and somting noisy, with bells on.
> Am I missing someting ???:blink:
> S. Charlotte.


I forgot to mencoin a rope perch that I bout in a pet shop.


----------



## roxy culver

Bells are a good thing, wood toys are also good so he can chew on it, mine like pretty colors and sea shells were a hit.


----------



## poppeottomor

*I can't wait...*

I am going to a bird fair or what is it call in englis ???
I can't wait  
All the pretty birdies  WEEE
I think I am going mad :wacko::blink: lol
S. Charlotte.


----------



## roxy culver

Its also called a bird fair here...when are you going? Do you think you'll find your baby there?


----------



## poppeottomor

I went to the bird fair today, and I went to a cage, with a ( I belive it was a female ) cockatiel and BOY was she beutifyl 
She was a light grey almost beice coler and she was not afreid of hands.
Now I think of it, I don't now why I didten buy her 
I have a cockatiel cage but it is not so big, as the one I am buying on monday, maby that is why I didten buy her, or maby I am a complet bogso :blink:
Why, hmmm, aniway it is too late to do anything about it now. 
BOY am I stupid :wacko:
S. Charlotte.


----------



## poppeottomor

I have lookt around on the internet, at cockatiels and I think the littel femal cockatiel was emerald or fallow in coluer.
I still don't now why I didten buy her


----------



## roxy culver

You didn't get the breeders name or number or anything? You could always google them and see if she's still available.


----------



## poppeottomor

No, I diten,


----------



## poppeottomor

Now i have order the cag to my ringneck and my soon to be cockatiel, I will have the cages in to days after they get the payment 
But my heart is with the cockatiel, I ditten buy yesterday 
But she has a good owner now, and i hope she gets a long happy life with that luky person 
S. Charlotte.


----------



## poppeottomor

I havde been talking to a bredder today, and he said that he ditten have any cockatiel for sale right now...
But i was tinking, of adopting a bird from england ???
I don't now if it is a good ider, proberlig not, I don't now how to do it either 
Anyway just a thout.
S. Charlotte.


----------



## roxy culver

There would be shipping and the bird would arrive by plane....you'd have to check with import laws and such to make sure its ok then find a breeder who wouldn't mind sending one to you.


----------



## poppeottomor

Now I now waiy I can't find a cocokatiel at jeg moment, silly me :blush:
It is minus 0 degrise in nightime, and the bredders don't set op the nesting boxses before it is over minus degrise, I don't now waiy i ditten think of this ???
It is very cold in Denmark, at the moment :wacko:
He he 
S. Charlotte.


----------



## poppeottomor

Now I now waiy I can't find a cocokatiel at the moment, silly me :blush:
It is minus 0 degrise in nightime, and the bredders don't set op the nesting boxses before it is over minus degrise, I don't now waiy i ditten think of this ???
It is very cold in Denmark, at the moment :wacko:
He he 
S. Charlotte.


----------



## Sar

I know you really want a cockatiel NOW and I understand!
I wouldn't go to all the bother and expense of getting one from England, I would wait until it warms up and the Danish breeders get going. That way you can be involved fromt eh start and choose the bird you like best.
Time will soon pass I promise


----------



## poppeottomor

I hope so


----------



## roxy culver

Its the same over here too...its cold and just not breeding season yet...I can't wait until it is!!!


----------



## poppeottomor

I got my cage to day, can't wait to put it togheter 
Now I only need some toys and the bird weee 
S. Charlotte.


----------



## roxy culver

Haha one step closer to getting your bird!!!


----------



## poppeottomor

Now I have put mig cage togher, it was hard and hewig, but wat a CAGE :blink:
Pelle in going to need a nap to findt the food and water 
I don't hope he gets sceart of it and thinks it is too big lol
Ooo boy I am happy now 
I have put the cage togher all by my self, im so proudt of me lol
S. Charlotte.


----------



## lperry82

lol well done


----------



## Sar

Do we get to see photos of the cage or will you make us wait until you've got the bird too??


----------



## lperry82

How long now till you get your tiel


----------



## poppeottomor

I don't now, the breeder havent put up the nestingboxes yet.
It is still too could, but I am wating 
S. Charlotte.


----------



## poppeottomor

Sar said:


> Do we get to see photos of the cage or will you make us wait until you've got the bird too??


I havent set it up yet, but I will try to get a good picture of it, and put it in here 
Anyway I will try to do it :blush:


----------



## poppeottomor

I cant send pictures before I get a new computer or a new foto program, my compjuter is VERY old, I cant find the pictures I woundt have sent 
It is driving me crasy :wacko::blink:
I am sorry, I will worke on getting the fotoes in here 
S. Charlotte.


----------



## Sar

Don't worry, we'll wait


----------



## poppeottomor

*Help I am in troble.*

The breeder contatet me today, and I wats a slide show on her homepage with all her cockatiels.
Lovely birds 
She has lutino, wihte face and pearls cockatiels 
Now to the problem, how do I chouse ??? 
I woudt like to get a girl cockatiel, but it is deficult to see the genter on the lutinos and the pearls right ???
Help wat soudt I thuse ??? :wacko::blink:
S. Charlotte.


----------



## Sar

Can you go to her aviary? Can you meet the birds? Sometimes a bird chooses you. They can have distinct personalities even when very young in a flock. As for a girl, that is always difficult with babies as far as I know. I don't know much about lutinos or pearls though.
Have you got the link to her slideshow? We can never get enough of young tiels on this site!!


----------



## poppeottomor

She lives far away, and most of her birds are adults, www.123hjemmeside.dk/familienhansen-fugle
Her birds looks very good naturet , her with faces cockatiels has eggs now, so she is hoping for yuongsters, her other cockatiels dont have eggs, right now.
But she hopfuly has some babys I can see, soon 
S. Charlotte.


----------



## Sar

She has some lovely looking tiels.
The pictures of the babies are adorable


----------



## poppeottomor

*Yes finali...*

Hello awery body 
Im back lol 

I got a new compjuter today, soo now I can sent pictures weee :clap:
I don't have the new program yet, but soon as possible I will get it 

And I have tackt to the cockatiel bredder here in Denmark, and I am getting a wihte face cockatiel, from her, when it is eating on its own  :lol:
I am just SOOO happy right now 

S. Charlotte.


----------



## MeanneyFids

congrats! cant wait to see youre new baby when you get him/her!


----------



## roxy culver

Welcome back! Can't wait to see pictures of the new baby!


----------



## poppeottomor

*Hello im baacckk... )*

I have takt with the breeder with the wihtface cockatiels, but they where dead, her buties had kill them  rest in peace, littel ones :angel: 

But I have takt to another breder and I will get my cockatiel baby in 7 weeks  
Don't now if I can take the excidment 
It will be a lutino :tiel4: 
Don't now for scure if it is a boy or a girl, but anyway it will be handfed, weee I can't wait  :clap: :excited:
S. Charlotte.


----------



## lperry82

Oh no im so sorry  RIP little ones

I hope 7 weeks fly by for you


----------



## poppeottomor

I hope so too


----------



## poppeottomor

*HELP I got a problem.*

As I said in the last post, the ladys cockatiel younsters where kill by her bougies.

And then I foundt another bredder, with baby cockatiels...

Now the secondt bredder live VERY VERY far away from me.

And now the one with the bullie bougies, have contaktet me, and said that she have to lutino babys under handfeding now, and I can get one if Im still interestet.

She lives colsere to me then the other one, now the problem is I dont now if I shall call the bredder thats live in Jydeland VERY VERY far away, and tell her that it is too far too drive for my parrents, I dont have a drivers licents.

Or I soudt pic the one closere to me on Fyn, this bredder is more takative then the one in Jydeland ???

Please help.
S. Charlotte.


----------



## lperry82

Hard decision but if she is closer to you and more talkative and friendly i would go with her  how long till these ones are ready the lutino babys


----------



## roxy culver

Yes I would go with the closer one...especially since she's been in contact with you more.


----------



## Sar

I would also go with the closer one if she 'feels' right. Go to see the birds, and if you are happy you can get a baby. If you get there and don't feel comfortable with the set-up you can leave knowing there is another breeder further away if necessary.

Good luck (can't wait to see photos  )


----------



## poppeottomor

I dont now how old her babys are, but she is nice and dont mind if I right to her, so thas it im goning for the one on Fyn...
Thanks 
S. Charlotte.


----------



## lperry82

keep us updated


----------



## poppeottomor

*Weee.*

I have got a picture of my baby cockatiel, and boy are he or she ugly lol 
I don't mean it, it just don't have many feters jet, he or she is very cute 
I will try to send the picture so you guys can see, let os say him, tell I now what genter he has... 
S. Charlotte.


----------



## lperry82

Cant wait for the pic


----------



## roxy culver

YAY for pictures!


----------



## Sar

Baby tiels look like little dinosaurs 

Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## poppeottomor

The baby tiel is getting his feed 6 times a day, soo do anybody now how old it is at this time ???
Im still working on getting the picture in here, but it wont work :wacko: 
I just have to try again 
S. Charlotte.


----------



## poppeottomor

I am getting my tiel soon, I am going to handfeed it when it is down to 2 feeds a day. 
I have NEVER done that before, but the breeder is helping, showing me how and i can ALWAYS call her if I get in trobel 
So that is nice of her, my tiel is getting big weee 
And I got alot of pictures, but how am I going to send them from my e-mail to this forum ???
It is driving me crasy :wacko:
S. Charlotte.


----------



## poppeottomor

My cockatiel Pelle is 7 weeks old the 9 june, and I am getting him home on fridag WEEEE


----------



## roxy culver

Congrats! Can't wait to see what he looks like.


----------



## lperry82

I cant wait too lol its been so long and your finally bringing your baby home


----------



## poppeottomor

I am going to handfed him til he will eat by him self 
He is VERY cute, I have some pictures of him, but when I try to put them in here, it dosent work  
How can I sent the pictures in here ??? :blink:
I am good with animals, but not computeres  lol
Ooohhhh, I cant wait til I get him home  Weee
S. Charlotte.


----------



## roxy culver

Click on the go advanced button next to the post button and scroll down to manage attachments. Another screen will come up and from there you can upload pictures from your hard drive. Good luck!


----------



## poppeottomor

Thank you


----------



## poppeottomor

I dont now what I am doing wrong, but my pictures dont come on the screen 
I give up  
I cant show you Pelle, my compjuter is driving me CRASY :wacko: :blink:

He is a lutino, and he is 7 weeks tomorrow, thats all I can do 
S. Charlotte.


----------



## roxy culver

Try resizing the pictures...or you could get a photobucket account (the free one) and put your pictures on there. Then copy the image code and paste it into the box that pops up when you click on the image icon. Or email it someone and see if they can do it for you.


----------



## srtiels

Here is a posting by lperry82 that shgows step by step how to upload pix's from your computer: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=20204


----------



## poppeottomor

O MY GOD, I am getting Pelle home tomorow  :thumbu: :clap:
Hopes all goes well on the car ride home 
His cage is ready, his food and water is ready and so on...
I cant wait WEEE SO happy now  :clap:
S. Charlotte.


----------



## lperry82

lol i cant wait for the pics


----------



## poppeottomor

*Hello im baacckk... )*

I got my cockatiel baby home friday, and he is setling in well 
He climps all over me and is very sweat 
He has a great personaliti, and he loves to cuddel lol
He eats seed and pellets, from the dag he got home, so thats a good thing...
He is allredy plaing with he's toys, and is very aktive, he is not so good at flyeing jet, but he is learning 
I am handfeding him twicse a day, and it is going well also 
He is a litle chamer, my mom want to kidnape him and take him home with her, HELP lol 
Soo all is good here in Denmark, I am still fiting to get some pictures in here 
S. Charlotte.


----------



## lperry82

Have you tried this http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17811


----------



## poppeottomor

yes, twice, but I will try again


----------



## lperry82

You can resize in paint if too big


----------



## poppeottomor

Happy birtdsday to me, LOL  :lol: :clap: :thumbu: :bday:


----------



## lperry82

Happy Birthday


----------



## MeanneyFids

happy birthday  glad to hear everything is going well with your new birdy


----------



## poppeottomor

Thanks. 
Yes, and I will have some pictures in here soon 
I hope


----------



## lperry82

you still figuring out how to upload lol

you got photobucket or flickr account


----------



## poppeottomor

Photobucet and I have the pictures on the computer now...
Sooo thats a start right ???  :wacko: 
LOL 
I now im not a computer person  
So when i find out how to put the pictures in here, I will proberly have a heart attack LOL


----------



## lperry82

Photobucket great ok next to it you will see IMG CODE click on that and paste it on here


----------



## poppeottomor

*Hello it´s been awile.*

I have stop with the handfeding since last time I was here, and all is going well with Pelle.  
He is a silly tame cockatiel, he is so funny and is with me all the time, when I am home, I dont take him outside.
My ringneck likes him and have no problem with being out at the same time, but I am there to look after them so they dont do somthing stupid. 
I think Pelle is a girl, he/she comes with cluking noises and liftes he/she rump op.
Is my cockatiel a littel girl, im still wking on, to get some pictures in here of him, he is very cute 
Maby I +
can sent a home movie clip on youtube, so you guys 
can see him or her ??? 
S. Charlotte.


----------



## roxy culver

You can just post the links to photobucket and we can click on them to view them if you're having a hard time uploading them. But it sounds like Pelle might definitely be a girl.


----------



## poppeottomor

Okay, then I just need to find out hov to sent pictures to foto buket 
If I can handle that lol :wacko: I am not so good to computeres :blush:

Until I prof that he is a girl, im am going to say him 
The other day i took him with me in the shower, and he got so wet that he cuten fly, but he loves it.
I have had him for 10 to 11 weeks and he steps op and eats seed and pellets from day one.
He loves hair and ear rings and all in my famely can get him to step op, my mom and unkel wants to kidnape him, when I am not loking 
He is a silly tame cokatiel and I am silly too, course i want a frend for Pelle 
Now I now where to get nr to, when that time comes.
That breeder I got Pelle from, she is VERY VERY good with birds, and takes good care of them.
Anyway I have just fallen in love with my littel cockatiel, and I want one more.
But i live in a apartment with to lovebirds, one indian ringneck and now my cokatiel, so I dont think it is a good idea to get one more right now...
S. Charlotte.


----------

